# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016



## Salty Waterboy (13. Dezember 2016)

So liebe Leute, ich bin dann nach ewigkeiten auch mal wieder am Start und was muss ich feststellen?

Nur Schnarchnasen hier. 

Es ist der 13.12. und es ist noch kein Fangthread für Dezember raus.

Na dann mal los, oder geht keiner mehr angeln? 
Das wäre für den Bestand auch nicht so gut. |rolleyes

Ab Freitag bin ich auch wieder regelmäßig an der Küste zu finden, hoffe ich wenigstens. |uhoh:

Also feuer frei! #h


----------



## banzinator (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Noch 2 Tage warten Mensch, nicht so ungeduldig :vik:


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

@knuddeldaddel
Ach so ich wusste nicht das sich hier ausschließlich angler aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern befinden.  Mein versehen.


----------



## derlippi (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Interessanterweise war ich tatsächlich noch nicht einmal auf mefo diese Saison...Also wird wohl echt mal zeit...


----------



## smith1337 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

(moin Toni)

so jungs,

trotz schlechter Vorhersagen mit Süd, Süd-ost klarem Wasser und Ententeich bin ich mit 2 Kollegen losgezogen.

Wo: Lübecker bucht

Wann: 7:30-12:30

Womit: Blech und Fliege

Was: keinerlei Kontakte

Fazit: es ist wie es ist. frische Seeluft um die Nase und Salzwasser in der Wathose


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Ich war natürlich gestern zum Ende der Schonzeit auch gleich nach der Arbeit am Wasser. :vik:
Zu erst mal die Nase in den Wind. Trübes Wasser, auflandiger Wind. Leider keine Fische #c Dann noch mal kurz eine geschützte Bucht gesucht. Diese wurde schon vorher von Kanufahrern abgegrast, hatten nix. Nach ein paar Würfen ein kleiner Ring 5 m hinter meinem Blinker, das war´s ;+
Aber egal, malm wieder Seeluft geschnuppert |supergri


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Klingt wie bei mir. Trübes Wasser und kein Fisch.  War es aber wert mal wieder im Wasser zu sein.
Morgen wird zugeschlagen......


----------



## Salty Waterboy (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

So, heute meine neue Rute eingeweiht. 

Wann: 10 - 15:30 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Was: 5 mefos innerhalb von 15 min.
Womit: weißer stripper
Wer: ich und ein Kumpel
Größe: Ende 20 cm bis 47cm

Das Wasser war klar und sehr kalt aber wenn so ein kleiner Grönländertrupp vorbei zieht wird es echt Spaßig


----------



## smith1337 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri #6#6


----------



## Skott (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

PETRI !!#6

Was sind das für Ruten auf dem Bild, die sehen beide gut aus und welche ist deine neue?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Dank :m

einmal die Iron Feather Momentum mit ner 3000er Zauber vom Kumpel
und meine ist die hintere Savage Gear Custom Coastal mit ner 4000er Stradic CI4 :k
ein Träumchen

Sonst bin ich nur mit der Fliegenpietsch unterwegs aber gestern musste es am Ende der Schnur mal wieder plumpsen.


----------



## Skott (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Danke für die Info #6


----------



## dirk.steffen (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri Toni, war ja sogar eine Maßige dabei #6
Und das mit der Plumpsangel #d


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri Dank Dirk, 2 Maßige, meine durfte wieder schwimmen. 
Ja manchmal muss es auch mal die spinnflitze sein.|rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri auch von mir Toni. :m
Am Samstag gab es zu zweit 4 Mefos. Von mir zwei untermaßige und mein Begleiter eine 46er und eine 49er. 
Ich hatte dann noch zwei Dorsche von 57 und 59 cm.
Ein anderer Angler hatte auch zwei Dorsche. Einen mitte 50 und einen 69er. :m
Eine Mefo kam auf Springerfliege Polar Magnus,  eine Mefo auf Snaps grün/weis und zwei auf Moere Silda in Kupfer. 
Die Dorsche auf Snaps grün/gelb. :m

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Colli_HB (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri Mefohunter,

wir waren So. zu viert unterwegs und konnten nix landen.
Ein paar Bisse gab es aber.

Um welche Uhrzeit hattet ihr die Fische?

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Salty Waterboy (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Danke gleichfalls Rolf. #6

na dann waren wir ja doch kein Einzelfall. 

Ich denke zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr werde ich noch 1- 2 mal an die Küste. vlt. sieht man sich ja mal wieder. Das letzte mal ist ja schon einige Jahre her und war ja auch nur kurz.

Bis dahin. 

TL Tony


----------



## dirk.steffen (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri Rolf #6

Ich kann mich Toni nur anschließen


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Besten Dank. #6
Die Fische kamen um 11:45 (Einzelfisch) und dann zwischen 13:30 - 15:00 Uhr.

Gestern noch eine BB Tour unternommen. Gegen 13:00 Uhr auf dem Wasser gewesen und schon beim 5. Wurf schlug es kräftig ein! |bigeyes
Die Rute wurde nach vorne gerissen und etwa 10m Schnur flogen nur so von der Spule. Leider stieg der Fisch aus. 
Später klappte es mit den Dorschen. Teilweise Doubletten auf Blinker und Springerfliege.
Es waren etwa 10 Dorsche. 6 durften mit. Der Größte hatte knapp 70cm. #6
Leider will mein Händy z.Z. die Bilder nicht frei geben. 
Ich arbeite aber dran.
Zwischen dem Fest geht´s dann nochmal los. #6

TL Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## lammi (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Super. Petri von mir. Komme erst nächstes Jahr wieder zum fischen. Alles Gute und Petri für alle.


----------



## Colli_HB (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri, klingt nach einer super Tour!

Wir waren heute zu zweit auch wieder los. Haben
aber nur einen kleinen Grönländer bekommen. 2 Aussteiger und mehrere vorsichtige Anfasser. Alles auf Blech. (Stripper und Snaps)

War trotz schlechter Wettervorhersage ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

So nun sollte es mit den Bildern vom Dienstag klappen. #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

petri! schöne bilder.
mensch rolf, ist das nicht der falsche trööt |supergri


----------



## Salty Waterboy (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Petri Rolf!

Aber ich würde keine Bilder von abgeschlagenen braunen fischen Posten.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Ach das geht schon.... 
Der Bauch ist ja weis!!!

Falscher Trööt..|kopfkrat
Ähmm |kopfkrat  ja. |rolleyes
Sorry.


----------



## Ostseestipper (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Hallo Rolf,

hast fein gemacht. Petri dazu.
Sooo falsch ist es hier ja nicht. Es belebt mir als Mefosuchender das Gefühl das demnächst mal wieder was am anderen Ende der Leine zappelt. Ist schon etwas länger her bei mir |supergri
Also von mir aus ausnahmsweise erlaubt 

Gruß Mark


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

...wie gesagt Petri Rolf!

Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja Zwischenfest übern Weg.#h


----------



## Küstenjonny (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Hallo Sportsfreunde
Nachtrag von Gestern
wo : Strand Nr.1 in Oh
womit: Holz& Blech
was:nichts, nicht eine Schuppe...
Tl


----------



## Bellyangler (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## dirk.steffen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Nach dem Sturm der letzten Tage heute auch mal wieder los gewesen. Was soll ich sagen, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse (sieht man mal von dem Seehund ab) :q
Na ja, ein Kumpel hatte einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Bei uns lief es gestern nicht besser. Durch so einen Sturm können anschließend "Sternstunden" oder "massenhafte Schneider" am Strand erlebt werden. |rolleyes

Gestern erster Spot.... ups.. die Welle ist doch recht hoch und das Wasser kaffeebraun! |rolleyes  Und einige kleine Boote auf der Ostsee, geslipt vom Strand! ;+#d
Nächster Spot.... das Gleiche.. nur zusätzlich noch viel Kraut. |uhoh:
Nächster Spot... ja hier geht´s. |rolleyes
Nach und nach kamen noch weitere Angler (insgesamt 6) hinzu.  Aber keiner hatte auch nur einen Fischkontakt.
Aber..... die Sonne schien auf´s Wasser und ließ die Boote im besten Licht stehen. Die Steilküste mit ihren windgepeitschten Bäumen im Rücken.... 
Einfach nur schön! |rolleyes:m

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Ahoi Rolf, du hast bei der Schwärmerei das schöne Boot vergessen das zügig vorbei fuhr. Hätte ich gewusst das du einer von den Leuten an meiner Lieblingsstelle bist wären wir mal ran gekommen. Der junge Mann im gelben Overall war der liebe Peter den wir bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen Bootsfahrt am
Hafen abgesetzt hatten. Bei uns gab es gestern auch bessere silberne Fische aber erst weit vor der Küste hinter dem trübem Wasser. Im flachen wird es wohl langsam etwas kalt, kaum Futterfisch auf dem Echo. Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hameck (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*

Allen Leidensgefärten der Mefosucht einen guten Rutsch sowie dicke Fische in 2017|laola:|laola:|laola:|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2016*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi Rolf, du hast bei der Schwärmerei das schöne Boot vergessen das zügig vorbei fuhr. Hätte ich gewusst das du einer von den Leuten an meiner Lieblingsstelle bist wären wir mal ran gekommen. Der junge Mann im gelben Overall war der liebe Peter den wir bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen Bootsfahrt am
> Hafen abgesetzt hatten. Bei uns gab es gestern auch bessere silberne Fische aber erst weit vor der Küste hinter dem trübem Wasser. Im flachen wird es wohl langsam etwas kalt, kaum Futterfisch auf dem Echo. Gruss Stefan



Das ihr das im Boot wart, habe ich mir schon gedacht. 
Aber dein Blick war ja strikt nach vorne Richtung Marina gerichtet. 
Ich wollte auch bei den ganzen Strandbesuchern mich nicht "unnütz" zum Winkemann machen! #6
Das Wasser war dort eingetrübt, aber nicht sehr doll. In sofern war´s schon okay. Ich habe schon bei ganz anderer Trübung etliche Mefos gefangen.
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte... |bla:|rolleyes

An dieser Stelle wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und in dem selbigen dann viel Gesundheit, ein paar dicke #a, und das ihr alle immer wieder gesund zu Hause ankommt. #6

TL  Rolf #h


----------

